# Leatherman.



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Anyone got one?I have been wanting one of these for years,but never get around to buying one.I have a Swiss army champ I carry,but I really want a multi tool.There are a couple of brands I have been looking at Gerber,who I know make great knives,and genuine Leatherman.Anybody go any opinons on them?


----------



## Sweet dial (Mar 12, 2004)

Namaste got one - he is suppose to be working and not posting right now..... Namaste if you are reading this - I replied for you... you can work









He is soon going to regret my presence here....

We bought the Leatherman in the US for $95 some 5 years ago.... he wore it and now he doesn't....


----------



## Sweet dial (Mar 12, 2004)

Have just been informed that the leatherman is good to fiddle with watches... and he *says* he uses it every week - not a watch tool however.... blades are great and quality superb he says... whilst looking out the window to the rain.

He says he had 3 army knives before and they don't come close.... he use to live in CH too so he would know about swiss army knives I guess.


----------



## metal_andy (Feb 20, 2004)

I've got a Gerber 400 which get used to death. Can do loads with it even get girl guides out of horses hooves.
















Seriously though its been useful these last few days after having just moved into my first house with the girlfriend, means I don't have to go hunting for a screw driver or knife everytime I find one of those niggly I don't believe they (the previous owners) did that jobs.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I have no knowledge of knives - though a friend on t'other forum is education me a bit.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes...got a Leatherman Supertool, which I think is superior to the Wave. It has 2 excellent cutting blades, saw, file, etc., and a very good pair of pliers. I have it on my belt now, and have often used it such as on my car, and it is useful sometimes for watch bracelets etc etc.

I have a collection of knives, and I like good stuff. Nothing worse than a cheap knife/multitool........utterly false economy!! Leathermans are very expensive here. Mine was Â£69.99, whereas in the States I understand you can get them for about Â£35!!!! Well worth having one though, and I do think the Supertool is a lot better than most of the others, by quite a margin.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I was talking with someone on TZUK other day, also a knife enthusiast. He showed me a site he was looking at. They had one on there for a mere $350! Cheap at the price!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have a Korean immitation of a leatherman, very handy.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice one John









I have seen them on a US watch site for around Â£35.00,got to be a bargain









I just need to have a play with them in a shop to see what size I want.

Thanks for all the help on this,will keep everyone informed on my choice


----------

